# Trying to date this Hawthorne Flyer



## Monarky (Mar 10, 2022)

I picked up this moto bike project (badged Hawthorne Flyer) a while back but unfortunately the previous owner stripped the paint off the bike and primered it. Due to the primer I can only make out the letter “O” and a smaller number 9 slightly angled.  I looking to find out the year made and if it’s and early prewar based on the frame tubing and the fact that it came with steel clad wood rims and the original troxcel seat. I hope someone here can educate me further and help me date the year it was made based on what I have detailed.  Thanks Monarky


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 10, 2022)

Hey Stranger! Hope all is well


----------



## Monarky (Mar 10, 2022)

Hello Mike, all is good.  I’m glad to see that you are still into the hobby and riding those classics.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Mar 10, 2022)

Might be late 1920's.  The letter "O" might indicate one year, but Snyder may have skipped some letters (like "Q"?). 








						Need help ID Hawthorne Flyer year | Antique Bicycles Pre-1933
					

Hello All,  I inherited this Hawthorne Flyer project which my cousin stripped from the original paint (what a mistake) and never finished his restoration project.  I have most of the parts and the nickel plating on them cleaned up very clean.  I'm trying to narrow down the year but under the...




					thecabe.com
				



I am calling my Hawthorne a 1929-P, (for now).


----------



## Monarky (Mar 10, 2022)

Archie Sturmer said:


> Might be late 1920's.  The letter "O" might indicate one year, but Snyder may have skipped some letters (like "Q"?).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What tell tale signs on your Hawthorne indicate it’s a 1929-P?


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Mar 10, 2022)

Monarky said:


> What tell tale signs on your Hawthorne indicate it’s a 1929-P?



It looked like it was stamped with a letter “P” primarily, and it also had the early features of an intermediate 4+1/4” head tube, (half way in between 3.5” and 5”); and a thin straight rod style of seat stay bridge, and odd joints.

I have not seen any “O” or “Q” stamps.
The “P” stamp might have been an “R” but didn’t look like it.  Maybe if a”Q” stamp shows up someday, I might then call mine a 1928(?).


----------



## Monarky (Mar 11, 2022)

Archie Sturmer said:


> It looked like it was stamped with a letter “P” primarily, and it also had the early features of an intermediate 4+1/4” head tube, (half way in between 3.5” and 5”); and a thin straight rod style of seat stay bridge, and odd joints.
> 
> I have not seen any “O” or “Q” stamps.
> The “P” stamp might have been an “R” but didn’t look like it.  Maybe if a”Q” stamp shows up someday, I might then call mine a 1928(?).



A while back I read a post on here that a CABE member had a detailed list of date codes for Hawthorne Flyers/ Trail Blazers and Snyder built frames.  I don’t remember who that individual was but I sure would like to see that date code list if in fact it does exist.


----------



## J-wagon (Mar 11, 2022)

Possible to post pic of code?


----------

